# Who's on Sirius?



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

The Who will have their own Who Channel starting on 9/21.

Details are here.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

That's what i want to know. Who's on Sirius?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

This is getting ridiculous. First Elvis, then the Rolling Stones, Springstien had his own channel for a while and now The Who.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Who?


----------

